# Mother's Day Quiche



## lindatooo (May 9, 2004)

Pastry for 9" 1 Crust pie
1 C all-purpose flour
1/2 t salt
1/3 C shortening

2 - 3 T chilled water

Filling
3 T butter - divided
1/2 C thinly sliced leeks - white part only
1/4 C minced shallots
1/3 C sliced mushrooms
1 t Worchestershire sauce
Kosher salt
1 C cubed cooked ham
1 C (4 0z) shredded swiss cheese
4 large eggs (at room temperature)
2 C whole milk (or cream)
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
1/8 t ground mustard
1/4 t salt
20 or so grape or cherry tomato halves ( pattern on top of quiche)
1/8 t pepper
Cayenne pepper to taste (from 0 to a pinch)

Prepare pastry and line 9" pie plate.  Dock and fill with  pie weights.  Blind bake for about 10 minutes at  475 °; remove weights and allow crust to cool.

Whisk eggs in a 4 C container; whisk in milk and seasonings.  Allow to come to near room temperature.

Melt 2 T butter in a sauce pan add the leeks and shallots season w/ salt and saute until very tender.  Add mushrooms and remaining butter reduce heate and continue to cook until mushrooms are soft.  Add Worchestershire sauce and cook off.  Allow to cool.

Sprinkle ham, shallot/leek/mushroom mixture and shredded cheese over pastry crust.  Pour over Egg mixture.  

Bake at 425° for 15 minutes.  Reduce heat to 300° and bake another 20 minutes; top with halved  tomatoes.  Bake another 10 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.  Remove from oven and let stand 10 minutes before serving


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Linda...I love quiches and this looks like a good one!


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 10, 2004)

Wow, I'll definitely try this recipe next!!! This is another type of recipe that took me quite a while to call it a success (I'm the type of idiot that usually doesn't ask for help :roll: ) and this is a great next step! Thanks lindatooo!


----------

